# How long does it take you to get home?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We had an activation drill today to see how long it would take to muster enough off-duty officers to respond to a critical incident. I knew it was coming but I did not know when. Officers are told when they receive the alert they need to grab their go-bag (aka active shooter bag) and head in. The is more to it than just that but I for the sake of bandwidth I am keep the whole process concise. The alert will advise the level of urgency as well. So when the alert hit today I grabbed my bag, put on my shoes and left for work. It was a Code 1 so you have to obey all traffic laws and travel with the normal flow of traffic.

It took me 4 minutes from the front steps of my house to the parking lot of my agency. I live fairly close by and traffic was in my favor today. I was the 2nd one in out of 15 who were alerted. The slowest was 36 minutes but he lives almost 25 miles away in the country. We gathered, discussed and everyone was dismissed. On my way home I timed myself again and it took 5 minutes. I selected my house for that very reason, as did the Chief and a Corporal who also live in my neighborhood. The drill got me thinking that if there was a serious event how FAST could I get home. 2-3 minutes maybe. I live on the edge of a large municipal park so I could go cross country if I needed to. I am also lucky enough to have a work vehicle that is essentially a rolling bug out bag. But I have no plan in place for if my truck dies or I get into an accident other than hoofing it on foot. Plus most of my gear is mounted in the truck. I don't have the same kind of go-bag as the officers do. Not to mention that at least part of the week I am not sitting in my office and could be anywhere in the county (or even beyond).

So how long does it take you to get home? What if you car goes down? What gear do you have? Get home bag? How portable is it? Thought this might be a good time to discuss and re-discuss getting home.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

15 minutes durin good weather. Winter 20 minutes er so dependin. 

Walkin, winter, I got my CERT bag an another bag always in the truck along with snow shoes. Ifin I need the snow shoes, prolly gonna be 1 ta 1 1/2 hours. Walkin, prolly a hour.

If need be I can be out easy 3 plus days on my own with no trouble. I got a small tent an sleepin gear as well as food an water.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Depends on which way I go and how much skinny pedal I want to use. If I obey the black numbers on white signs, 25-30 minutes on main roads. Probably a bit longer by backroads, again obeying the white signs with black numbers. Going backroads, it's only a slight detour to some of my wife's family, so if needed I could drop in there. I'd probably have to anyway since they babysit for us during the week. Walking the backroads home wouldn't be an issue, although I'd probably cut off a lot of distance by straightlining it across pastures instead.

It might not be related to this, but I'll mention it anyway. Before the wife and I got married she lived at the end of a dead end backroad. A heavy duty storm came through at night and knocked a lot of large trees and limbs down into the road. When she got up the next morning, she couldn't leave for work since the road was blocked. It took several hours work with chainsaws, winches, and trucks with chains to clear the road. The reason I mention this is simply to point out that having alternate routes is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I AM at home. I am gratefully retired, and loving it. HATED that drive every day, so when we could afford it, we started a business at home some years back, but retired a couple years ago. 

When I was working a job, it was 30 minutes to an hour drive, but always through rural areas. I could hoof it in less than a day then, and always carried clothing for the weather, a gallon of water and a lunch box with a big meal in it. At that time I had a CCW permit and carried always. Always had a Zippo in my pocket, a Schrade lockback, a Mini Mag lite, a handkerchief, and sturdy footwear. Truck had a tow chain, tire chains, snowplow, and cans of oil and antifreeze. Kept 3/4 tank of gas minimum. 

I lost the 4WD on wet icy roads once. Into the ditch and no getting out without help, about 4 miles from home. Tire chains with vee claws made no difference. Only took an hour to get there, and I had to walk through fields because 2" of wet ice made it impossible to walk on the pavement. It wasn't easy crunching through the wheatfields, but no problem. You live in the boonies, you better be ready for anything.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Three to five depending on weather/traffic lights!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just like machinist, the wife and I are retired and only leave the property for supplies which ends up being some weeks only 1 time and other weeks twice.

This was our long term plan, we both retired at the same time and now neither of us have to be concerned with the other getting home.

When we did work it was about 45 mins one way, 80% on back country roads. We would already be driving at close to dangerous speeds for gravel roads, 45 mins would be the best time we could make. However we have been delayed by blizzards and floods and have had trips that took several hours one way. I always carried a survival bag (not a GHB) with us and full winter clothes with sleeping bags. I never had less then 1/2 tanks on the truck so we could idle for at least the night. Cell phones were of no real use since coverage was sparse (even now there are areas with no cell phone coverage). At least for a 6 mile stretch there are no farms, just fields. So it was understood that we were on our own.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

3.5 miles away, all flat ground, so it wouldn't take long even on foot.
No rivers to cross just a couple irrigation ditches.


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

This is where i could run into trouble...i travel 5 hours to work, i work on a riverboat, 30 on n 30 off...so it would depend on where the boat is or if i am off the boat....I drive an avalanch, which i always park with a full tank of gas,which will get me home on 3 different routes i have planned, if i can get to my truck. I keep a bug out bag in the truck, but also bring one on a smaller scale with me to the boat, and what i think it would take me to get home. no details here on what i bring to the boat...i also keep a bicycle in the back of he avalanch. we keep a get home bag in my wifes trunk, and in my truck at all times when i am home, so would depend on where you are when this happens and if vehicles are rendered useless....a lot of variable, hard to plan for all, u just plan for all you can.....


----------



## JerryMac (Jul 30, 2012)

one other thought i consider a half of tank of gas empty when i am home, so it never goes under a half tank....no exceptions, for me or the wife


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am at home....except for when I take my DS to school 23 miles away. It takes about 35 minutes to get there and then I come straight home, usually. 
I am not terrible concerned about me getting home. I am more concerned about DS getting home.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

On a regular day it takes me about 40 minutes to get to work if I obey all traffic signs. Most days I can shave off a couple of minutes being that I drive to work at night and get home before morning traffic. Not I work during the day it can take me past the hour mark. Luckily my route is all freeway. If I had to I could get home in 20 minutes if I am hauling a$$. 

If I have to walk it would probably take me 6-8 hours depending on my pace. But that's if I'm just in a situation where I simply have no vehicle. That doesn't reflect the time it would take me in a real SHTF situation. I have two straight forward routes and 3 "safe" routes to take. My safe routes take into consideration "bad" or highly populated areas. If its worst case scenario, it may take me up to three days to walk home safely. 

My GHB is light and looks like your average backpack so i dont stick out. I carry it with me all day at work. Never more than a couple of yards away from me. 4 days of food, water, 3 types of fire starting tools, spare pair of underwear and socks, cheap tarp, 3 knives, binos, general first aid supplies, camo pants and dark shirt, water filtration bottle, small axe, folding shovel/saw, small hygiene kit, and solar cell phone charger.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My daily drive from home to work is 45-minutes at steady highway speeds (70+ mph) - about 75km to work five days a week. Summer-time I have my motorbike which allows me to "work" the traffic in such a way that I normally have an easy trip. Winter-time, I have my Jeep - it isn't as easy to work the traffic, but, if the need arises, I can use the heavy bumpers and lockers in the axles to power my way through most trouble - the winch will also help in troubles.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Very good question...

For me 6 out of 7 days I am typically home, the one day I am onsite with a client, they are 15 miles away, if I was onsite with my farthest away client that I visit onsite very infrequently, 45 miles. So 15 miles at 3 mph walking 5 hrs to 6 hrs at the other site, it would be rougher cause that would be a lot of highway miles - figure 2 mph, 24 hrs. Driving, in Atlanta traffic, that 45 mile trip has taken 3 hrs to get home a couple times... Especially at rush hour...

My wife on the other hand works 35 miles away, but it is a 1 hour drive on good days, 1.5 hr on normal days. Figure a day to day and a half.

Bad thing/good thing, I maybe getting her employer as a client, can't turn it down, cause it will be crazy money, only good thing is SHTF we are together walking as a team or driving tandem... If no traffic, we are both in our cars, well she has had hers on the track at 135, and mine can go faster, so vrooom... Wishful thinking.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

retired and livin' on our BOL........only make 2 monthly trips to town so would be anywheres from 36 mile round trip to just stock up grub or 75 round trip to stock everything else.....1-2 hours either ways we go due to the fact that there aint no such thing as a straight road in the ozarks...lol (hell..the 6 miles of road we have to drive from here to the main road takes about 30 minutes..lol) or about a 3-5 day trek through the woods as the crow fly'z


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I drive 37 miles to work. At least two good size rivers to cross on the way. Mostly rural, but there is one town I'll will have to negoiate that concerns me along with the rivers. I'm figuring 2-3 days to walk it.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

20 minutes to drive it at posted speed limit. Just a touch over 15 miles. 3/4 of a day to all day walk for me, if I can take same route. If the situation was at a point that I needed to be discrete, then maybe as long as 2-5 days. Bad bush if I stay off road. I keep a GHB in both my vechicles. They contain basically same as a BOB, 72-96 hours of supplies in a small pack.

Jimmy


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

JerryMac said:


> This is where i could run into trouble...i travel 5 hours to work, i work on a riverboat, 30 on n 30 off...so it would depend on where the boat is or if i am off the boat....I drive an avalanch, which i always park with a full tank of gas,which will get me home on 3 different routes i have planned, if i can get to my truck. I keep a bug out bag in the truck, but also bring one on a smaller scale with me to the boat, and what i think it would take me to get home. no details here on what i bring to the boat...i also keep a bicycle in the back of he avalanch. we keep a get home bag in my wifes trunk, and in my truck at all times when i am home, so would depend on where you are when this happens and if vehicles are rendered useless....a lot of variable, hard to plan for all, u just plan for all you can.....


How much fuel is left in the tank after that much driving? If it isn't much, then carrying a five gallon can in the bed might save you some bicycling should be roads be clogged.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

8 miles 12 minutes by vehicle.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

9 min on bicycle 20 walkin.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

First:
*"so you have to obey all traffic laws and travel with the normal flow of traffic"
*During rush hour around here, I have never, literally never witnessed this by an LEO. They will ALWAYS use the hov lanes, always, and are always driving over the speed limit, lights/sirens or no. I aint blaming them, I would certainly do the same thing. Just had to mention this. Non rush hour, they are always in the fast lane beating the speed limit, so I had to chuckle at the thought of a cop 'obeying all traffic laws'.

As to the OP- I would be in a bad way. Its only 17 miles, but during rush hour it takes at least 45 minutes, and most is on the highway. During the summer when a lot of people are taking vacation its more like 30-35. If we had to walk (the girl works a few miles away as a crow flies) we would be in trouble because (we both smoke) of the areas we would have to travel through. None are what anyone would consider the 'hood, but all suburban areas that would turn into chaos. The most direct route is at least a road and not a highway thats basically strip malls/commercial districts the entire way. I cant get out of here soon enough, but our location is dictated by her job at this point. Paris (France), Dallas and southern AZ (close to her mother) have been possibilities in the past, and conceivably Nawlins could be in the future. As much as I would love N.O., it doesnt strike me as a great place to live, for a lot of obvious reasons. Wherever her opportunity would be, it would be a large city so until retirement (7 years) were stuck.
It would take a major, major, catastrophe for us to have to walk home, and this area would be absolute chaos.

Did I mention Im in the DC burbs?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Going home form work w/o a vehicles is about a 90 minute jog of a 45 minute bucycle ride.

Its alittle faster going <to> work since its downhill.


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

It depends for me.my work locations change every couple of weeks.im any where from 50 to 75 miles through mostly quite unpopulated areas.if I had to walk I could.it would be a last resort.i would rather get home with the family ASAP if anything happened.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

For those of us that live in the city, if any thing big happened it would be a nightmare to get around, I know what its like if there is a big accident or during rush hour or worse a big accident during rush hour. I have also seen what a little civil disobedience can do. And I won't forget the riots!!!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Assuming it's something that has made my vehicle worthless, it would take me about 2.5 - 3 hours to get home. I walk my dog at a pace just over 3.5 mph, and I'm about 10-12 miles from work, depending on the route I take (which on a normal day is based on traffic).

If the event is an earthquake for example, I have a route that has no bridges or overpasses that I can take, but it will be slightly longer. *note to self, there's a lot of interconnected residential roads in that area, I'll bet I could cut a diagonal line through there and not even disturb anyone as I lop a big piece of that part of the path off. I'm going to have to look at mapquest on that one!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm retired but its 35 miles to town. In the summer I couldn't make it back on foot without at least one re-supply of clean water.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> First: "so you have to obey all traffic laws and travel with the normal flow of traffic" During rush hour around here, I have never, literally never witnessed this by an LEO.


I find it interesting the type of person that seems to be drawn to law enforcement around DC and large metro cities versus the rest of the country.

Around here disregarding laws on or off duty will get you anywhere from disciplined to put you in the unemployment line. Get pulled over here and wave your badge and you will get the "You should have known better" speech and a ticket. I just had a remediation session with an Officer last week because he was speeding and driving a motorcycle without a MC endorsement. He displayed his badge and used it to try and talk the local police out of ticketing him. They called me. I told them to ticket him, take his badge and have him report to my office the next morning. He is now enjoying a week off with no pay.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Takes me about an hour if everything is normal. If it's raining or there are accidents that can pretty easily double. One time it took four hours. 

It is one of my biggest worries if there is a true emergency situation. Lots of potentially unfriendly territory to cross if I have to walk it.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Takes me about 5 min to walk from work, and about 20 mins from the farthest point in town.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

28 miles and about 30 min travel time. 
I drive a rural highway. Not a lot of traffic, but well traveled. 
There is an alternate route. But longer, I'll have to clock that as I've not done so.
I have my GHB in the event of having to walk it. I could be out 3 days no problem. Or supply 2 people conservatively for 36 - 48 hours. Water would be where I'd come up short for 2.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I live 12 miles from work, which takes me just short of 20 minutes to get there. However, one day a week, I work approximately 120 miles from home. This commute takes about 1:50 minutes and I usually arrive home around 10:30 pm. I am worried about something happening on this day.


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

I live three blocks east of where I work. My childrens' school is six blocks west of where I work. I'm fortunate enough that I can walk or drive anywhere in my town in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

It takes me between 45-1 hour to get to or from work depending on traffic. I work in downtown OKC, so getting out of here in a car would be a nightmare if SHTF. On regular days, it sucks. I would probably get on one of the roads headed east until I got past the city and then try to head back south where I live. If not, I'll have to walk it. I have a pretty small GHB in the trunk with enough food/water for three days, several different kinds of firestarting materials, change of warm clothes, couple pairs of socks, rain gear, maglite w/extra batteries, utility knife, and some good hiking shoes. There is a roll of really thick plastic sheeting and some random tools my DH has scattered about in the trunk I could probably make use of.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> It takes me between 45-1 hour to get to or from work depending on traffic. I work in downtown OKC, so getting out of here in a car would be a nightmare if SHTF. On regular days, it sucks.


 Anything in the city sucks any day. More and more are homeless and starting to stray from the regular hotspots (sounds like zombies. Lol).

It takes me about 45min to get home. Luckily I work in Norman and as long as I stay off the beaten path south, I shouldn't have a problem getting out. It may take me an hour to go the back roads home, but well worth it if I have to pull over or keep cover. The only problem I face is having the baby with me, depending on what mood she's in. Lol!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> The reason I mention this is simply to point out that having alternate routes is sometimes a good thing.


I have to cross a major river to get to work. 18 minutes if all goes well... but if I have to detour for any reason add 5 minutes for one alternate bridge and the next closest one after that is at least another 10 minutes away.

I have driven eight possible routes between home and work and know all of them very well. The "fastest" route may not be the "best", so I may tend towards the more "rural" route.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> It may take me an hour to go the back roads home, but well worth it if I have to pull over or keep cover. The only problem I face is having the baby with me, depending on what mood she's in.


You gals should try to make some friends along the route... a place to sit down and rest a while, use the toilet and get some cold water will do wonders for you. I have at least three friends along three different routes that I hope I can at least sit on the patio furniture in the backyard for a bit if they are not home. One of them has a pool, so that's the path of greatest appeal, LOL!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

LincTex said:


> You gals should try to make some friends along the route... a place to sit down and rest a while, use the toilet and get some cold water will do wonders for you. I have at least three friends along three different routes that I hope I can at least sit on the patio furniture in the backyard for a bit if they are not home. One of them has a pool, so that's the path of greatest appeal, LOL!


Actually my Sister-In-Law works just 2 blocks away from me, and we have a plan to meet up when SHTF then follow each other home since they live about 4mi past us. I think the closest place I've got before I reach friends, is the Prepper store (10mi away from work). But if taking off highway routes, I will bypass it...assuming its still there when SHTF. lol! Other than that, 15mi to the nearest relative or person that can help or offer services without following me home. I do have 2 locations if SHTF in OKC to accommodate me halfway home. I need to find more "Like Minded Folk" in this area. :scratch


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

3.1 miles to work.

4 minutes to drive.

59 minutes to walk


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

On the main route I travel I have 1 couple I can go to at the 1/2 way point. 
On alternate route once your out of town it's a LONG way to civilization. 
I hope I can take the main way, I've made my own maps with distances between places of possible places to lay low or stock up. Stores, churches, railroad cars for display, and schools. I keep the map in my GHB, add to it and check mileage regularly. (incase of errors). 
I've just added a sweatshirt as the mornings got a bit cool this week. 
Hope I don't need it, but if/ when I do I'll have it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> I do have 2 locations if SHTF in OKC to accommodate me halfway home.


That's a good start!!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a couple people in Moore, but I would rather avoid populated areas as much as possible.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

44 miles to work, on 3 major highways , 54 miles on backroads 45 min drive on a good day, add in snow , accidents traffic 1.5 hours, I keep BOB in back of SUV and enough gas to get me from work to BOL if I had to do it on foot 2 days walk, enough food n water, my fear is winter cold blowing snow alot more energy to walk thru.....


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

The only thing I have on my side is DH and I work together so we drive in together. It's 22 miles to work on 4 lane and we cross a medium sized river. There is no route home where we don't have to cross the river. 

Now every afternoon we make a delivery 40 miles south of where we work. So at that point in the day I'm up to 60 miles from home, and only have one option of getting back home. 

This is something we've started planning for... I do like the fact that we are together, we can do anything together...


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

10-15 min unless heavy snow then 20-30 min 9 miles all secondary hyways. If walking 2 hours if cross country not much different. Walk it 2-3 times a year, bicycle it once a week in summer. It's all good country all the way one river small can wade at almost any point.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

If I have to drive to or from my workplace, I have 12 miles to cover. I can do that in just over of 8 minutes if I'm *really* in a hurry and there's no traffic, in my Tempest. However, I don't do that anymore after a really embarrassing stop by a police officer. He was pretty cool, I think he could tell I was a broke post-college part-timer from the condition of my car and clothing, so he berated me for being dangerous for about fifteen minutes, then let me off with a warning. Going the speed limit it's just about 16-18 depending on weather and traffic. 

On the motorcycle it's about 15 even, going as fast as the little bastard will run thanks to nice, low gearing that lets me safely merge into just about any traffic patterns conceivable. 

I'm gonna have to try hiking there as the crow flies at some point to see how fast I could get home on foot in event of an emergency. I figure two hours is realistic if I pretty much go straight-through, four to five if I want to be invisible.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 27 miles to travel but at work I have a patrol car and access to 3 duec and a halfs and 2 hummers.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Getting home is not my worry....its 7 miles and NO traffic. 
My worry is getting out of work.....if anything happens I can NOT leave.....yes they will lock the front door. My only hope is they really wont know and will have it open for the higher ups and I can get out and home ....but that leads me to would I leave or wait till I am told to leave. I dont know if I could abandon my officers.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Getting home is not my worry....its 7 miles and NO traffic.
> My worry is getting out of work.....if anything happens I can NOT leave.....yes they will lock the front door. My only hope is they really wont know and will have it open for the higher ups and I can get out and home ....but that leads me to would I leave or wait till I am told to leave. I dont know if I could abandon my officers.


That would be a tough call there... If it does happen, just hoping that it happens during an off shift for you...


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I still think any major SHTF situation other that an EMP will leave the general population loking like a deer in the headlights. For those of us that pay attention we will have 24 to 48 hrs of time to do whatever we need to do to get ready and locked down..

Some roads will be jammed up within a few hours but general maham will be delayed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> I still think any major SHTF situation other that an EMP will leave the general population looking like a deer in the headlights.


EMP would be worse. Would be like deer getting hit by a car.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Normally it takes about 20 mins to half an hour, if there's heavy rain then I am looking at maybe 45mins to an hour.

I do remember several years back when Hurricane Ivan was heading straight for us, and schools and workplaces gave the general announcement to go home and batten down, it took about 2 1/2 hours to get home through the traffic.

If anything really serious does go down, I will probably have to walk it home, which would take about an hour.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

12-15 minutes by car, 25 by bike, an hour or two by foot. I'm never too far from the homestead, as I don't really have much of a life outside of my family. Though in August my wife went to Paris- now that was a stressful couple of weeks. It was a tremendous relief picking her up at the airport.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> I still think any major SHTF situation other that an EMP will leave the general population loking like a deer in the headlights. For those of us that pay attention we will have 24 to 48 hrs of time to do whatever we need to do to get ready and locked down..
> 
> Some roads will be jammed up within a few hours but general maham will be delayed.


That is what I hope for. Check in here and other places throughout the day and maybe we'll have some wiggle room to get home, before the sheeple figure out how bad it's getting. 
28 miles is a long walk... If I had to, but that I'm prepared for!!!


----------

